# These count as planted?



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Waiting to see how long the plants last in each tank...


----------



## Kevdawg (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll place my bets on #3


----------



## dr_sudz (Sep 12, 2007)

Cichilds and plants don't usually fair well.. particually africans


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

My African tank has tons of Java fern in there and it does quite well. The roots/holdfasts stick to the laval rock so there is no uprooting and the fish all leave it alone. Without going through the tank's full stock it had a wide array of Malawi and Tanganyikan cichlids who all leave it alone. Just a thought for cheap + long term planting.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

I wasn't expecting long term in the cichlid tanks....but the Africans are leaving it alone mostly. The JDs I figured would dig em up, so I stuck em under rock edges...it's about half gone, half of that from "pruning" during this weeks WC. So not bad, it was what I expected.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Kevdawg said:


> I'll place my bets on #3


I dunno, those are some hungry looking guppies...


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

Even of the plants don't last in the cichlid tanks who cares? I heard you got an awesome deal on all those plants! lol

I'm sure there will be more where they came from soon too if you need more!


----------



## Dennis (Jul 10, 2008)

BTW... I never really appreciated how nice Jack Dempseys actually are until I started seeing all your pics of them. Great job!


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Dennis said:


> Even of the plants don't last in the cichlid tanks who cares? I heard you got an awesome deal on all those plants! lol
> 
> I'm sure there will be more where they came from soon too if you need more!


Came from a very generous person...thanks again.



Dennis said:


> BTW... I never really appreciated how nice Jack Dempseys actually are until I started seeing all your pics of them. Great job!


Want some?


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Very nice job on the tanks! They definitely look great and the plants look good in there.

And as for the Plants and African Cichlids don't mix comments. I beg to differ.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

looks good gunner. My African tank still looks the same still too.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

My African tank has plants too and they love it. They don't bother the plants at all. Nice tanks Rice & Gunner...


----------



## shrtmann (Feb 15, 2009)

So I have been really interested in setting up my tank with some live plants and I too have cichlids and and my big three I always see spitting gravel around.

What are some good suggestions as to which plants to use and how to keep them rooted


----------

